

Getting a Grip on GNU grep - obsaysditto
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/317617:getting-a-grip-on-gnu-grep

======
bnoordhuis
From TFA:

    
    
      grep '[[:punct:]]$' files
    

I suspect the author has grep aliased to `egrep` or `grep -E` because
[:punct:] is an extended regular expression and GNU grep defaults to basic RE
mode.

------
davnola
Before you invest time in grep, take a look at ack-grep
<http://betterthangrep.com/>.

    
    
      ack-grep --thppt

